# Hobie Power Skiff Center Console Rebuild



## Sam Davidson (May 13, 2020)

I just bought an 85 Hobie Power Skiff and it has a homemade side console set up like a classic `13 or `15 whaler. I am hoping to build the "Short Flatts" console from "Boat Building Central". This is my first post, so I don't think I am able to add the hyperlink. Has anyone built this console? Has anyone built a center console for the Hobie `15? I added some pictures of my first weekend working on the topsides.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Cant offer any help regarding a "short flatts" console but there is no room during a build project for both water and beer. Ditch the water

Good luck with build.




Sam Davidson said:


> I just bought an 85 Hobie Power Skiff and it has a homemade side console set up like a classic `13 or `15 whaler. I am hoping to build the "Short Flatts" console from "Boat Building Central". This is my first post, so I don't think I am able to add the hyperlink. Has anyone built this console? Has anyone built a center console for the Hobie `15? I added some pictures of my first weekend working on the topsides.
> View attachment 134678
> View attachment 134680
> View attachment 134682
> ...


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I have a 1985 tiller hps. They have a kit for that console that shouldn't be to difficult to assemble and reasonably priced. You just have to position it over the existing pie plates to run the cables. Btw, how's the transom?


----------



## Sam Davidson (May 13, 2020)

Thank you @BassFlats, yes that is the kit that I am asking about. Has anyone assembled one? do they have pictures of it? I plan to mock it up in cardboard/scrap wood as well to get a feel for it. 

The transom feels fine (did the bounce test on the Yahama 50HP in the up position). There are 3 drain plugs which make me a little nervous, but we will see. That does not seem normal, right? I am also not that put off by having to strip the transom out and rebuild it if I have to.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

My 85hps only had 1 transom plug. My transom also felt solid and didn't flex. When I unbolted the old motor is when I discovered the rot. I don't know where you are located, I have a front fiberglass hatch that I'm not using that you are welcome to have.


----------



## Sam Davidson (May 13, 2020)

@BassFlats I appreciate your offer. I am in the Southern New Jersey area. I think you are in Florida, so I don't think that would work. I have a pretty solid front hatch, but the latch is broken very bad, to the point where I am not actually sure what the latch looked like before. do you have a latch on your hatch that you could send a picture of? 

I will keep this thread updated as I progress with my work. 

Thank you. 
SD


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I can't find the latch. It may have been chucked out inadvertently. If I find it, I'll shoot you a pic.


----------



## Sam Davidson (May 13, 2020)

The previous owner had installed cheap speakers into the front tanks next to the hatch that were clearly letting water in. I have pulled those out and covered the holes with my trusty duct tape, but I am unsure of how to re-glass those large holes (~6"). Do I need to put a new piece of core material in? I can not access the back of the hole so that seems like a job that would require adding additional inspection ports. Can I use household spray foam to fill the missing foam then glass right over that? I have seen epoxy heat up enough to melt the foam, so do I need to put something over the foam? It is also more of a cosmetic fix, so I don't think it needs to be bombproof. I appreciate any ideas here.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

How about installing 6" pie plates. It's not pretty, but it is the simplest.


----------



## Sam Davidson (May 13, 2020)

Sorry, I should have said this. the area is curved.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Sam Davidson said:


> Sorry, I should have said this. the area is curved.


A photo would help...

Can you cut a piece of marine ply, coat all sides, and bed it in there with thickened epoxy?


----------



## Sam Davidson (May 13, 2020)

I will get a picture this weekend, unfortunately for me, the boat lives an hour and a half away from my home, so its a weekend project


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

I run a HPS with a center console with a removable back deck for storage and am leaning towards a side console for sake of open floor space. The boat runs better with trim tabs anyways. Love the console design.


----------



## Sam Davidson (May 13, 2020)

Here is the mock up in cardboard. The angles for the seat and length of seat are estimates and probably too large on both. But the height, width And depth are what the free pdf show. I will put the cardboard in the boat this weekend for scale.


----------

